# new sub forum



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

can we have a new sub forum called 'fight', where people who just want a scrap can **** off to instead of derailing otherwise enjoyable threads? it's getting old now.


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

Inb4 someone challenges Dirk to a fight


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> can we have a new sub forum called 'fight', where people who just want a scrap can **** off to instead of derailing otherwise enjoyable threads? it's getting old now.


This is in the wrong section Dirk. (I'm not looking for a fight either).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Moved.

I cant see it taking off TBH mate.

I have known one fight in all the years of being on here and that was over a woman and the 2 members just happened to post on here as well.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

It would need a video section incase it became more than verbal


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mic8310 said:


> It would need a video section incase it became more than verbal


It was only a joke, but I'm actually liking the sound of it now.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, a section dedicated to trolling, fighting, making absurd accusations and being obsessed with talking about past trolls, fighting and accusations... maybe it could be called something like General Conversation? I think that's what the section is mostly used for anyway already :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk off dirk you pr1ck :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Being the rebel I am.....if we get a fight forum, can we also have a tea and cake forum where everyone is actually nice to each other?

So, tea and cake. I am fully in favour of tea and cake.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Being the rebel I am.....if we get a fight forum, can we also have a tea and cake forum where everyone is actually nice to each other?
> 
> So, tea and cake. I am fully in favour of tea and cake.


i will smash a pie in ya face (is that a good mix ) lol x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Being the rebel I am.....if we get a fight forum, can we also have a tea and cake forum where everyone is actually nice to each other?
> 
> So, tea and cake. I am fully in favour of tea and cake.


will the cake be home made ? I take 5 sugars in my tea i have abit of a sweet tooth my dear.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i will smash a pie in ya face (is that a good mix ) lol x


Creampie ? :innocent:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Creampie ? :innocent:


Don't think your flintys type mate to much going on down stairs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i will smash a pie in ya face (is that a good mix ) lol x


How rude! :nono: :lol: You are on washing up duty now young man.



infernal0988 said:


> will the cake be home made ? I take 5 sugars in my tea i have abit of a sweet tooth my dear.


The cake will be homemade and the eggs free range from the field.

Planning to make victoria sponge tomorrow, and lime mousse and chilled lime and lemon flan. All the limes and lemons seem to have ripened at once and we've got to use them up before the poor trees end up with broken branches!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Don't think your flintys type mate to much going on down stairs


Yeah iknow i am abit to big in the meat factory perhaps your right


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off dirk you pr1ck :whistling:


outside now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Being the rebel I am.....if we get a fight forum, can we also have a tea and cake forum where everyone is actually nice to each other?
> 
> So, tea and cake. I am fully in favour of tea and cake.


it depends. will there be egg custards?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> How rude! :nono: :lol: You are on washing up duty now young man.
> 
> The cake will be homemade and the eggs free range from the field.
> 
> Planning to make victoria sponge tomorrow, and lime mousse and chilled lime and lemon flan. All the limes and lemons seem to have ripened at once and we've got to use them up before the poor trees end up with broken branches!


Ah how nice shall i dress up for tea then ? I have my dress i mean suit in the closet & my wig...TIE ready for the occasion


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it depends. will there be egg custards?


I'm not so good at cooking egg custards, but I make a mean panna cotta!



infernal0988 said:


> Ah how nice shall i dress up for tea then ? I have my dress i mean suit in the closet & my wig...TIE ready for the occasion


As long as you're wearing clothes you can dress how you like, after all it's supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not so good at cooking egg custards, but I make a mean panna cotta!
> 
> panna cotta, egg custard. it's all the same. i think it's a great idea


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not so good at cooking egg custards, but I make a mean panna cotta!
> 
> As long as you're wearing clothes you can dress how you like, after all it's supposed to be relaxing.


Hmmm i will put on my sunday best then my dear .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> panna cotta, egg custard. it's all the same. i think it's a great idea


Maybe I'll start a food porn journal on here then! Pics and recipes and a warning telling people not to have a look if they're cutting! :lol:

@infernal0988 shexxxay!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> can we have a new sub forum called 'fight', where people who just want a scrap can **** off to instead of derailing otherwise enjoyable threads? it's getting old now.


Yes I'm getting fed up with people who just want to spoil it for others, not fair!! I really enjoy coming on here, updating my journal and chatting with others about my favorite subject : 'Bodybuilding'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> outside now


eeerm not the face i wear glasses. my mate told me to say it. honest..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> eeerm not the face i wear glasses. my mate told me to say it. honest..


didn't say I was going outside too


----------

